# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  وردة بس مو أي وردة ~!!

## Hussain.T

:bigsmile: 

السلآم عليكم

صورهـ لوردة اقتنصتها في مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..

<< من زمآن أحآول أجيب ليكم صور الرحلة  :wacko: 

هذي وردتي 

أهديها لكم أحبتي



تحيآأإتي

SH

----------

ليلاس (04-17-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (05-01-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (06-07-2010)

----------


## I wanna

جميلة جدا جدا

والجميل اكثر انها في مدينة رسول الله

الله يرزقنا زيارته و تقبل الله زيارتكم

موفقين

----------


## ليلاس

*ما شاء الله ..*

*وردة جميلة ..*

*تسلم خيي ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*لا خلا و لاعدم ..}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ورده حليوة ولونها احلى*
*تسلم يدك شبل ع هييك لقطة*
*الله يعطيك العافيه ع الابداع*
*دمت بخير وموفق دائماً.*

----------


## Hussain.T

نورتوا الموضوع ..

شكرا لمن ترك بصمته هنا,,

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

مرة مرة حة ولونها مرة 
حلو 

يسلمو....~

----------


## صفآء الروح

*صوره كتير حلوة*
*تسلم شبول على الصورة*
*ربي يعطيك العافية*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

الوردة مرة مرة تهبل
والوانها روعة ..
الله يعطيك العافية شبل على الطرح العطر ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

ورده  رهيبه 

لونها كثير حلو

وتصوير احلى

يسلمو خيو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

شبوول منور القسم *_^

ماشاااء الله 
الوررده حليووه مررره 
وتخبل >> ع اللهجه العراقيه خخخ

تسلم لي العدسه 

الله يعطيك العافيه 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


إلتقاطة رهيبة ..

رائعة حقاً..

دعائي أن يرزقكم الله العود والوصول..بحق الحبيب المصطفى محمد وآله الزواكي..
وأن ينثر دروبكم زهوراً ..وغصون مودة ..

سلمت عدستكم المُلهمة إحساس..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شوق الغوالي

من بعيد شممت رائحة عطره 
تفوح من بين زوايا متصفحك

اتيت مسرعة 
لارى نفسي تائهه 
اهي رائحة عطر الورد
ام انها نسم الهواء العليل لطيبه الطيبه

لقطه محترف تشهد هي على ذاتها بروعتها
تسلم اخي لاحرمنا عطائك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

تسلم ايدينك على التصوير ..

وعليك بالعافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

روعه هالوردة يبو علي
تسلم دياتك

----------


## Hussain.T

^_______^

أسعدني وجودكم..

سرتني ردودكم..

موفـقـيـــن..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
صورة رائعة
يعطيك العافية 
ما ننحرم جديد كاميراتك 
سلام

----------


## ...وغابت الشمس

حلوة كثييييرا

مشكوووووووور

أخي
""hussain""

يعطيك الف الف عااافية

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تصوير احترافي...موفق*

----------


## أموله

ر أإ ئـعهُ ...........~
سلمت يدإك ..~
دمتم بخير

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الوردة رهيبه انا اول ماشفت الصورة فكرتها لوحه
من جد روعه

----------

